

Acer Aspire One netbook for $309.99 - ashishk
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/10/20/crunchdeals-acer-aspire-one-netbook-for-30999/

======
jonknee
No need to link to the Crunch Gear spam.

[http://www.buy.com/prod/acer-aspire-one-
aoa110-1955-1-6ghz-5...](http://www.buy.com/prod/acer-aspire-one-
aoa110-1955-1-6ghz-512mb-8gb-ssd-notebook-new/q/loc/101/209875656.html)

I have this machine and love it. Hell of a deal.

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks. How does it compare with eeePC?

[ edit: <http://www.xarj.net/2008/acer-aspire-one-vs-asus-eeepc/> ]

~~~
charlesju
I have a 7'' Asus EEE and I have to say that the small keyboard and small
screen really kills the experience.

I think that I'd much rather get the Asus S101 even though it's more than
double the price.

[http://www.slashgear.com/asus-s101-luxury-fashion-netbook-
of...](http://www.slashgear.com/asus-s101-luxury-fashion-netbook-
official-0318204/)

It's a 10'' screen and thin like the Mac Air. But at $700, that's still quite
the steal.

As a caveat, I just bought the new Macbook and I'm loving it. I think that
this thing is really portable enough for me to take anywhere, and yet powerful
enough for me to use as a desktop replacement. It's really the best value for
the price. (Plus, for lack of a better way to describe it, OS X = ownage)

~~~
maximilian
I just got the new macbook too! Its so frickin solid. The only thing that
makes me mad is that they don't have s-video adapters anymore...lame.

------
jpuskarich
Buy.com's price is actually $294.99. That is after you factor in coupon
savings, which is what we do with prices on Bountii:

[http://bountii.com/search.php?item=aspire+one&sort=price...](http://bountii.com/search.php?item=aspire+one&sort=price_asc)

~~~
fallentimes
Are the coupons always publicly available to everyone?

------
jimbokun
"the Linpus Linux Lite operating system"

Do you really want to pick a brand name with the word "pus" in it?

~~~
nailer
Dear Netbook makers:

Just. Use. Ubuntu.

Signed, everyone.

------
gaffe
Thanks for your post, ashishk. I've been ogling the various
netbooks/ultraportables/what-have-you, not wanting to spend gobs of money but
also really wanting to have one, just for the sake of having one. This seems
like a nice compromise between those two conflicting desires.

~~~
ashishk
yeah, i like my mac, but the mb air doesnt seem worth the money (for the
portability, atleast). this, however, seems very reasonable.

------
calambrac
Spec-identical on Amazon for 299: [http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Aspire-8-9-inch-
Laptop-Processor/...](http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Aspire-8-9-inch-Laptop-
Processor/dp/B001BBS76Q/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1224528048&sr=8-5)

~~~
jonknee
That shows as $325.99 for me...

~~~
calambrac
Hmm, interesting. It's definitely $299 for me.

~~~
jonknee
That's interesting, you must have been selected for a promo price or something
fun. I checked through the AWS API and it's $325.99 there. But then from a
free web proxy it showed as $299 and being fulfilled from a third party named
MOBILESHARK. Maybe it's geography?

It's a deal at either price point, I bought one off Amazon last month for
$329.99 (though while I got the same model, it was from Amazon directly so it
qualified for Amazon Prime and I got free 2-day shipping).

Update: figured it out--I see the $299.99 pricepoint from MOBILESHARK when
viewing Amazon.com while not signed in. That's curious. But since it has
$16.99 shipping, there's not much of a difference (it's free from Amazon).

------
noor420
Why are you guys posting stuff for sale here?

I am afraid this will lead to mass spamming here.

~~~
jcl
Spam won't get voted up or commented on. People are clearly interested in this
particular product, at least this time.

